# Selena Gomez & Justin Bieber - at the beach in Mexico 7.12.2011 x42



## beachkini (9 Dez. 2011)

(42 Dateien, 25.072.205 Bytes = 23,91 MiB)

mehr von dem tag http://www.celebboard.net/internati...co-12-07-11-x39hq-tagged-unagged-update3.html


----------



## pepsi85 (9 Dez. 2011)

Ich sage es überhaupt nicht gerne:angry::angry: aber
Man muß Justin wirklich gratulieren zu so einer heißen sexy Freundin!!!
Sie ist sowas von g.... und das schon in so jungen Jahren:WOW::WOW::WOW:
:thx:


----------



## Punisher (9 Dez. 2011)

weg mit dem Spargeltarzan


----------



## WinterKate (9 Dez. 2011)

Weg mit dem Bieber ins Meer 

Danke fr Sel


----------



## stonewall (9 Dez. 2011)

Was soll's, Selena reißt das locker raus !!!
Tolle Bilder von ihr.

Danke !!!!!!


----------



## Dana k silva (9 Dez. 2011)

Thanks for Selena!


----------



## comatron (9 Dez. 2011)

Ich wollte schon immer mal Selenas Bieber sehen.


----------



## Magni (10 Dez. 2011)

Danke für Selena und weg mit dem Bieber.


----------



## ALInatic (10 Dez. 2011)

Thanks for Selena.
She's cute.


----------



## CheMix (10 Dez. 2011)

vielen dank für die bilder..aber beschnitten odda zensiert..hauptsache bieberfrei..wärn se sicher noch schöner..:thumbup:


----------



## 1991DK (11 Dez. 2011)

Danke für die süße Selena...


----------



## tmadaxe (10 Juni 2012)

comatron schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon immer mal Selenas Bieber sehen.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass da kein Biber ist, sondern dass die schööööön glatt rasiert is!!


----------



## marcolino20 (19 März 2014)

dankeschön


----------



## tmadaxe (21 März 2014)

Einfach unglaublich, dass der blöde Bieber diese Traumfotze haben durfte!!


----------



## lolli123 (22 März 2014)

ich werd selena wohl nie verstehen


----------



## fakey1 (12 Juli 2014)

nice girl:thumbup:


----------



## Marcel34 (12 Okt. 2015)

Tja aber ich würde sagen Ab Jetzt Kann man Selena Verstehen denn So Klein Ist der Bieber Ja Nicht


----------



## whosdatguy (25 Okt. 2015)

thanks for selena ♥


----------



## Starasta1 (26 Okt. 2015)

Dankeschön für die Bilder


----------

